
OpenSSH 8.3 was released on 2020-05-27 - based2
https://www.openssh.com/txt/release-8.3
======
jbaviat
One interesting thing is that it announces that ssh-rsa will be disabled due
to price drop of SHA-1 collision attacks (~50k$).

